# My little clumsy bugger ❤❤❤



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

I love all my rats equally... And always will do but I am very close to my pink eyed champagne girl Aslan (she was the one who chose us by jumping onto my shoulder in the shop when they were let out) she is my shoulder rat (we don't go outside as such but around the house is just sits on my shoulder while I do day to day stuff) she is the most confident out of all our girls and the love I have for her is as strong as I could imagine to me having kids....

Now she can get very excitable, especially when she sees and hears me approaching the cage and if they are having some free time, she will literally lean right over the edge of the table to get to me and jump into my hands now it makes me very nervous when she does this as I am very scared she will fall one day and something bad will happen to her...

She normally listens and does my very command (currently got her grooming me and bruxing in my ear) 
How do I get over my fear of something happening to her?


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

She is the rattie on my shoulder in my avatar pic xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Haha I'm the same with my boy. I'm so scared to shoulder rat him because it is dangerous. I think you just have to trust your rat. Sometimes it feels like Remus is exaggerated with my "nagging" or overt worrying and does things just to show me he can and does handle himself fine.
This doesn't mean accidents won't happen, but I think ratties over 2 months have figured out their abilities fairly well (like when you reach your teens your know what you are good at and what you can't do -- lord knows I can't do any sport out there).


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

She has been cuddled up with me now for about 2 hours  right fom the word go she was a mummy's girl. She is a lot slimmer than her sister frost giulgihihvihvvhiivihvivyiviyvyviyviyh


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry, I guess Aslan wanted to say hello then.. Because I was tapping the screen on the iPad, she copied me by tapping the screen with her nose and posted it....lol. I just want to cuddle her all the time xxxxxxxx


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

i guess there is never really a garantee that nothing will happen but if she's confident in her riding she trusts herself to not fall. 
Allonsy!


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

I have very good reflexes so could easily catch her if she fell, but my main concern is on our dining table (where their cage currently is) she is a nightmare for getting over excited and my heart is in my throat whenever I see her at the edge of it :/ xxxxxxx


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just had a 5 week old baby spider-man scale up the door frame of my closet in free range, up about 3 foot! The baby is no longer than my palm and yet here it was being reckless. I called out to it and the baby looked at me and dropped. I could've died in horror. The baby was fine. They have a fair idea of what they can handle.


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Omg, I would of screamed and died  omg... Little buggers aren't they. I know I am over reacting a bit but all my rats and the rest of my rodents mean so much to me. Only been like this nice we lost our smallest boy gerbil last week  xxxxxxxx


----------

